# 4 inch lift airshocks.



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

TJ 4 inches up. Had seen a post that someone had airshocks on the same setup. Does anone know? Thanks for the help.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Me, I Do, I do, next question is what shocks I use. I will check. and post it tomorrow


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------

